# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (1) vs الغــزالــة التشادي (1)دوري أبطال افريقيا  الاحد 21-مارس-2010م

## قنوان

* 


المباراة : الزعيم (؟) vs الغــزالــة التشادي (؟)
المناسبة:- دوري أبطال افريقيا 
الزمان:-الاحد 21-مارس-2010م 
المكان:- تشاد 


توقعات نتيجه مباراه زعيم الكره السودانيه والغزاله التشادي
*

----------


## قنوان

*التشكيله التي سيخوض بها كاربوني مباراه الغزاله
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*اتوقع فوز الزعيم 2-1
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*التشكيله
محمد كمال
طارق
سفاري
احمد الباشا
الزومه
سعيد السعودي
لاسانا 
نجم الدين
النفطي
قلق
السعودي
بتنظيم 4_5_1 لحظة الفقدان 
و4_4_2 بحظة الاستحواز
مع الزام طرفي الملعب بي الدور الدفاععي 
والنتيجه في رحم الغيب
*

----------


## تينا

*النتيجة تعادلية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتوقع فوز الزعيم بثلاثية 
*

----------


## majdi

*2- صفر للزعيم 
والتشكيلة هى نفسها التى خاضت مبارة النيل بالاضافه الى وارغو وكلتشى والسعودى مع جلوس طمبل والعجب فى الاحتياطى
                        	*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*1/للمريخ انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ان شاء الله وباذن المولي عز وجل رباعيه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اسال الله ان تكون 2-0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النتيجة  تعادل ايجابي 1/1  ، صدقوني ناس الغزالة ديل ما ساهلين 
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم اجعل هذه المباراه بردا وسلاما علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اللهم اجعل هذه المباراه بردا وسلاما علي المريخ



[overline] 
 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
[/overline]
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

النتيجة تعادل ايجابي 1/1 ، صدقوني ناس الغزالة ديل ما ساهلين 



 المهم تكون النتيجة ايجابية
الغزالة فعلاً فريق ما ساهل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redstar
					

اتوقع فوز الزعيم 2-1



 يا رب تحقق امنياتنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

التشكيله
محمد كمال
طارق
سفاري
احمد الباشا
الزومه
سعيد السعودي
لاسانا 
نجم الدين
النفطي
قلق
السعودي
بتنظيم 4_5_1 لحظة الفقدان 
و4_4_2 بحظة الاستحواز
مع الزام طرفي الملعب بي الدور الدفاععي 
والنتيجه في رحم الغيب



 تشكيلة قوية تنفع مساعد مدرب
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اي نتيجه ايجابية حبابا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

النتيجة تعادلية



 نتيجة ايجابية والفريق ما هين
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*اللهم انى اسألك علم الخائفين لك وخوف العالمين بك ويقين المتوكلين عليك وتوكل المؤمنين بك وانابة المخبتين اليك وشكر الصابرين لك وصبر الشاكرين لك ونجاة الاحباء المرزوقين عندك ان تنصر الزعيم على الغزالة آمين.
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

اللهم انى اسألك علم الخائفين لك وخوف العالمين بك ويقين المتوكلين عليك وتوكل المؤمنين بك وانابة المخبتين اليك وشكر الصابرين لك وصبر الشاكرين لك ونجاة الاحباء المرزوقين عندك ان تنصر الزعيم على الغزالة آمين.



 آآآآآآآآآمين
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

اي نتيجه ايجابية حبابا



 الغزالة فريق كبير وما ساهل ونتمناها نصراً مؤزراً
ً
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (2 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي*, جعفر بابكر 

دعواتك بالنصر يا جعفر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*نحن عايزين الكاس وما ح نقبل بغير النصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن عايزين الكاس وما ح نقبل بغير النصر باذن الله



 أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الكوره دى تعادل انشاء الله بتشاد وسوف يتاهل المريخ بالخرطوم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

الكوره دى تعادل انشاء الله بتشاد وسوف يتاهل المريخ بالخرطوم باذن الله



 الفريق التشادي خطير جدا لكن بأذن الله سيحقق الزعيم انتصاراً كبيراً
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, majdi 
لا تنسي موعد المبارة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*من المحتمل نقل المبارة بواسطة قناة الشروق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هل سيتربع السعودي علي صدارة الهدافيين؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*السعودي خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييير وسرو باتع
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*2\1 لصالح سودان المريخ
ان شاء الله 
النفطي ميدو
...
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*انشاء الله  اتمنى فوز الزعيم 2/1  , النفطي وعبدالحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كل الامانى الحلوة لمريخ التاريخ بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابيه امام غازيل التشادى تساعده فى بلوغ التاهل الى دور الـ 16 هنا من الرد كاسل الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## السروجي

*اتوقع كورة مفتوحة  2/2
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*اتوقع سوء أرضية الملعب ستحد من خطورة الزعيم ..
اتوقع استهداف الزعيم بواسطة التحكيم كالعاده ..
اما اذا كان التحكيم نزيهاً فالفوز حليف الزعيم بأكثر من هدف ..
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اتمني فوز المريخ 4 صفر
                        	*

----------


## كروبين

*2-1 للمريخ انشاء الله النفطي و كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*بالتوفيق للزعيم واتمني الفوز ب1/0 كليتشي
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*3-1 للمريخ قولوا انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## هاشم عثمان ميرغني

*اتوقع واتمني فوز المريخ 1/صفر
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*يا شباب التشاديين ما ساهليين وكورتهم عبارة عن لياقة وعنف ذي كورة بورسودان زمان وهم عندهم دوافع قوية دايرين يثبتوا لأنفسهم ولينا بأنهم ليس أقل مننا كرويا وفي بالهم أن يستفيديوا من الظروف المرت بينا قبل المبارة دي بالذات وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة ولاتنسوا هزيمتنا غير المتوقعه من القطن التشادي قبل فترة ولو خرجنا بالتعادل يكون كويس في الظروف دي.دعواتكم للمدرب واللاعبين بالتوفيق في المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هو الزعيـــــــــــــــــــم وصل انجمينا ولا لسه
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يلاحظ أن أغلبية المتداخلين ركزوا علي علي نتيجة كذا للمريخ وولوج هدف في مرمي المريخ وهذا بصراحة للتخوف من هذه الخانة الحساسة جدا" وتألق حارس في مباراة واحدة لايعني ارتفاع مستواه الفني (مثلا" محمد كمال في مباراة النيل الاخيرة) .. نحن بدورنا نتمني الا يلج أي هدف في مرمانا ولكن يجب مواجهة حقيقة أن الهجس دائما" وفي كل المباريات الاخيرة هو حراسة المرمي .. نعم الفريق يجب أن يكون خطوط متكاملة تساند بعضها بعضها البعض المرمي -الدفاع -الوسط ولكن حارس المرمي هو الخط الاخير فاهتزازه مرة واحدة يعني ضياع مجهود البقية.. اللهم نسألك النصر والتوفيق

*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اتوقع فوز الزعيم 2 / 1 باذن الله
والغزاله وقعت في الشرك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

اتوقع فوز الزعيم 2 / 1 باذن الله
والغزاله وقعت في الشرك



 أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*اها نقول بسم الله بعد دا
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*منتصرييييييييييييين بإذن الله

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*
*

----------


## tito_santana

*اتوقع فوز الغزالة 1 صفر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلبس الاحمر الكامل ويلعب باليمين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خطاء علي راس خط 18 للشاديين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للغزالة وتخرج بسلام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في حراسة المرمي محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*عشان كدا انا ماقاعد اريد التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضغط شديد علي دفاع المريخ وتخرج  في الاوت بسلام
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الحمد لله مرت بسلام قرب المرمى
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سلام يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الرجفه حاصله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كرة خطيرة للمريخ يخرجها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مرحب جواندى حياك الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كلاتشي وتهديفة ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فرصه خطيره وضاعت للاسف
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مخالفه للمريخ وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الزي شبة متشابة ماعارف المريخ اختار الاحمر لييية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

مرحب جواندى حياك الله



 كيف يا دكتور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الليلة محمد كمال حيتعب 
الناس ديل شواتيين 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*القمصان متشابهة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصورة ماتمام والله
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*واضح تاثير الهواء علي مسار الكوره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصورة في وادي والكورة في وادي اخر
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الصورة ماتمام والله



الصوره سيئه للغايه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوون والحكم ينقضه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله ياشباب بسبب الصور ة ماعارف الحاصل شنو

وهدف تاني منقوض للمريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للغزال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم متحامل مع الشاديين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية اخري للغزالة تخرج بسلام
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياسر مختار بيزيع وماعارف الكوره ركنيه ولا مخالفه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الكورة ما ركنية الحكم دا جلفوط ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ بدا يتماسك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع تعاب شديد
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الحكم متحامل مع الشاديين



دي مشكلة الحكام الأفارقة ... غايتو الله يستر
*

----------


## جواندي

*تعبان شديد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الكورة ما ركنية الحكم دا جلفوط ولا شنو



 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ بقيادة المايسترو النفطي
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياسر مختار مريخابي ومن الحصاحيصا لكن في الازاعه تعبان شديد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة تتحول لركنية لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

المذيع تعاب شديد



 تابع الرشيد بدوى فى fm100
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*دفاع الغزالة منتهي لو لعيبتنا ركزو بلقو كمية من الثقرات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد كمال يتالق
*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*مافي رابط للكورة يا رياض أنحنا لسه في المكتب والله 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة تخرج بسلام
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة 30 للمبارة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معقول يا باشا؟؟ ربنا بستر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*محمد كمال والثبات حتي د 32
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*دي أسواء صورة تلفزيونية.. معقول التشاديين ديل ما قادرين يوزنوا طبق الارسال بتاعهم ده؟؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 معقول يا الأبيض ضميرك كل الاستفهامات دي
أنت عارف الصوت بسبوق الصورة
هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد كمال يامعلم 
*

----------


## جواندي

*برضو اخير من تلفزيون السودان يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتقلوا الى ابدجان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

محمد كمال يامعلم 



 كل مباراة ماشي في تحسن
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انتقلوا الى ابدجان



 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كرة خطرة جدا وتصدت بالقائم
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

كل مباراة ماشي في تحسن



ما اسمه محمد كمال لازم يتحسن
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

برضو اخير من تلفزيون السودان يا رياض



والله احسن  من تلفزونا كما قلت
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق الشادي يتغزل في المريخ ولاعبية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ما اسمه محمد كمال لازم يتحسن



 حلوه يا محمد كمال ملعوبه !!
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المعلق الشادي يتغزل في المريخ ولاعبية



هو بتكلم عربى ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معقول يا طارق مختار؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون ضائع والحكم يقول تسلل 
*

----------


## acba77

*طارق مختار يضيع هدف مضمون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لو الشوط الأول انتهى كده جميييييييل !!
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*انت بتفهم تشادي 
هاهاهاهاها
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هو بتكلم عربى ؟؟؟



مرة عربي ومرة فرنسي لاكن احسن من معلقنا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اااااااااااااااه انا من الصورة دي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهى الشوط الأول !!
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الشووووط  إنتهى الحمدلله 
*

----------


## acba77

*انتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نشوف الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التلفزون الشادي يعتزر لرداءة الصورة 
وانتهت المبارة بالتعادل السلبي 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الفريق الشادي ما بيخاف وخطير وسريع بس دفاعهم حمام لكن اعتمادهم كلو علي الجهة اليسري
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تانى الى ابديجان مع الرشاريش !!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة الجلافيط منقولة في الشروق
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

التلفزون الشادي يعتزر لرداءة الصورة 
وانتهت المبارة بالتعادل السلبي 



الشوط الأول يا رياض ما تجهجهنا !!
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*النتيجة تمام ونتمني هدف في بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

التلفزون الشادي يعتزر لرداءة الصورة 
وانتهت المبارة بالتعادل السلبي 




الموضوع داير (وزنة) بسيطة للصحن من الاستاد ناحية القمر الصناعي بس الشاديين ديل ما عارفهم مالهم
دي صورة في قمة الرداءة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المعز انبرش يارجالة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الدين شريف
					

الشووووط إنتهى الحمدلله 



 نتمنى ان يواصل الزعيم بنفس الأداء !!
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انت قاعد يالابيض ضميرك
تعرف ياخوي ناس المنبر ديل بعد مادونا الاوسمة
تقول شفرونا
مافي زول شايف التاني
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا رياض .. المذيعة دي منو البتقرا النشرة التشادية دي؟؟ وبتقول في شنو؟؟
ما انت من قبيل بترجم لينا في كلام المعلق

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انت قاعد يالابيض ضميرك
تعرف ياخوي ناس المنبر ديل بعد مادونا الاوسمة
تقول شفرونا
مافي زول شايف التاني



رجعو الاوسمه يكن تتشاوفو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافييييط معصورررين شديد شي جلاليب وشي حاجات تانية حامياتي 
اللهم انصر افريكا اسبور
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الكور رجعت الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا رياض .. المذيعة دي منو البتقرا النشرة التشادية دي؟؟ وبتقول في شنو؟؟

ما انت من قبيل بترجم لينا في كلام المعلق



يا ايهاب الكورة بدات 
وانا كنت مستمتع بكورة وبهدلة الجلافيط
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافييييط معصورررين شديد شي جلاليب وشي حاجات تانية حامياتي 
اللهم انصر افريكا اسبور



امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انت قاعد يالابيض ضميرك
تعرف ياخوي ناس المنبر ديل بعد مادونا الاوسمة
تقول شفرونا
مافي زول شايف التاني



 ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآى
أبحث عن فضولى !!
أنا من الساعه 3 ما زحيت مكنكش تقول مخرج
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافييييط معصورررين شديد شي جلاليب وشي حاجات تانية حامياتي 
اللهم انصر افريكا اسبور




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

ده شنو يا رياض؟؟ وين الوطنية؟؟
عيب كده

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة تضيع للشاديين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تانى مشوا ابديجان !!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الرياح مع المريخ
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المصور في جوبا والكوره في دنقلا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السعودى وكليتشى ما ظاهرين !!
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*من اي قوم هذا الملعق يااخوة العرب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مصيبتي مصيبة انا هنا
الرياضية بتجي بعد دقيقة تاخير
الفضائية حدث ولاحرج
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اصتدام بين الحاس ولاعب من المريخ والحمدلله اللاعبان قاما بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج الباشا ودخول اللاعب رقم 2
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تقريبا اللاعب نجم الدين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المعلق ده ظريف خلاص يا رياض بيقول (كورة سمحة)
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة خطرة ويخرج المدافع المريخي 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المعلق ده ظريف خلاص يا رياض بيقول (كورة سمحة)



ياايهاب ساعدنا بالسكات والموية الباردة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المعلق ده ظريف خلاص يا رياض بيقول (كورة سمحة)



 يعنى بيكلم عربى ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياايهاب ساعدنا بالسكات والموية الباردة




هو انا لو كنت قادر كانت  دي حالتي؟؟؟ .. والله أنا فتا الابيض ضميرك بهناااااك .. أنا خلاص جاني (شلل أطفال)
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة والحكم قال تسلل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يعنى بيكلم عربى ؟؟؟؟



هم اتنين واحد نسخة عربي والتاني ده ما عارفه بيتكلم فرنسي ولا حاجة تانية؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو ملاحظين اي هجمة للمريخ الصورة تتلخبط
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*خروج السعودي ودخول وورغو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الدقيقه 70تعادل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*دخول وارغو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووون للمريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله أكبر ألله أكبر

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قووووووون كليتشى !!
                        	*

----------


## شمس الدين شريف

*الله اكبر.......
*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو كراعو خضراء للمريخ
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*طارق مختار علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*30 دقيقة والنتيجة 1-0 للمريخ
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سلام يا شباب ...
هدف هدية لروح الفقيد ايداهور ...
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لماذا لا يتعلم لاعبي المريخ الضغط علي حامل الكرة؟؟؟

لهذا نتج التعادل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف التعادل لفريق الغزالة ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف التعادل بخطاء من الدفاع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ قادر على التعديل مرة اخري ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده شنو متين عادلو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كورة خطير من وارقو ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة 80 الان
*

----------


## africanu

*الحاصل شنو
عوووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*افريكانو خطاء دفاعي جاء منه هدف التعادل لفريق الغزالة ....
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة كم اسع
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم نسألك النصر
*

----------


## africanu

*وووووف انا لسع عندي واحد صفر
ده منو الغلط ده
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

المريخ قادر على التعديل مرة اخري ...



 أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا رب يا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*طارق مختار
احي انا منك
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الدقيقة كم اسع



87 الدقيقة
*

----------


## جواندي

*تغيير للغزالة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة كم ياعالم
عووووك
*

----------


## جواندي

*طارق مختار وعدم التركيز
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*طارق مختار يضيع هدف مضمون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدقبقة 88
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أستر يا رب

*

----------


## africanu

*يارب يارب يارب
*

----------


## جواندي

*الدقيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*طارق محتار وليس طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تبقت دقيقة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجوم ضاغط علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا جماعه والله دفاعنا لاعب ضدنا عديييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*واضح انخفاض الليقه للعيبة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*استر يارب 
يارب العالمين
انصرنا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ والحكم يقول لاشي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا رب يا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نلعب في الدقيقة الثالثة من الزمن الضائع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا حكم 
كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل الايجابي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عووووووك انتهت ولا لسع
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهت مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك يا شباب ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبرووووك انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي 1/1
*

----------


## قنوان

*الحمد لله علي الدرون نعمه من كريم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحمد لله
 مباراة جميلة
وانشالله ستكون نهاية الغزالة هنا في الرد كاسل
انشالله

*

----------


## africanu

*الحمد لله
مبروك ياشباب
مليون مبروك
*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مباراة الخرطوم الساعة كم؟؟

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, acba77, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, Ehab M. Ali 

مبروووووك يا شباب
*

----------


## africanu

*الواحد مات من العطش
امشي اشتري لي موية
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الف مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله علي حال
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الواحد مات من العطش
امشي اشتري لي موية



قبيل ما قلت بردان؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*تعادل بطعم الخسارة ..... هذا ليس بفريق نتعادل معه 
اين العجب .... اين راجى ... اين مصعب ...
حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررام ياكاربونى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شباب .. رايكم شنو في فريق الغزالة؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*والله من التلفزيون حست ان الكورة بالبطىء .... 
عذاب وشحتفة وحرقة نفس.... وبوظان اعصاب ...
يا ناس التلفزيون الحكاية شنو ... من اولا كده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, acba77, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, Ehab M. Ali 

مبروووووك يا شباب



ده كلام شنو
خلاص الواحد بقي مافي زول شايفو
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv  :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الفريق اداء مباراة جميلة والتشكيلة كانت مثالية ...
                        	*

----------


## BigMo

*مبرووووك ياشباب
بس المستوي كان دون المطلوب..إحتمال لأسباب السفر وسوء الاحوال الجوية..
إنشاء الله حنضبحم في القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط لاعبين بخطة 10 -0-0
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا سيد ايهاب فريق الغزالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ما الفريق الصعب لكن عندهم لاعبيه سريعيين(دراوييييييييش)  
وبفتكر ان سبب التعادل عدم التفاهم بين سفارى وطارق مختار وبين الزومة والسعودى وبين كلتشى وعبدالحميد ؟؟؟؟ حقيقة الفريق كان محتاج لخبرة العجب ...
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ده كلام شنو
خلاص الواحد بقي مافي زول شايفو
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv  :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



وانا كمان معاك شربت مويه ولا لسع ...:chirolp_natu:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

تعادل بطعم الخسارة ..... هذا ليس بفريق نتعادل معه 
اين العجب .... اين راجى ... اين مصعب ...
حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررام ياكاربونى



اهـــــــــــــــاااااااا بدينا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافيط لاعبين بخطة 10 -0-0



ربنا مرقهم من هدف محقق
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

قبيل ما قلت بردان؟؟



بردان بس
انا الليلة بقيت رادان عديل
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا جماعة فى زول عارف وارغو مشكلته شنو 
 زول كراعو شمال البوديهو يلعب باليمين شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط اتحولو لخطة 9-1 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

وانا كمان معاك شربت مويه ولا لسع ...:chirolp_natu:



 
شربت نمن رويت
بلد المويه فيها اغلي من البنزين
تفحيطة:-
موية الله ياطارق ما البالي بالك
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا رياض ..... لن نختلف فى عشقنا للمريخ الزعيم ودوما سنبقى صفوة فى اختلافنا 
واخيرا ....... 
شكرا اخوان العجب اجتهدتم وقدر الله وما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعز قررب يدقس
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

يا جماعة فى زول عارف وارغو مشكلته شنو 
زول كراعو شمال البوديهو يلعب باليمين شنو



تنظير كاربوني وكده
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شربت نمن رويت
بلد المويه فيها اغلي من البنزين
تفحيطة:-
موية الله ياطارق ما البالي بالك



انا بعرف مويتين واحد موية شراب والثانية موية نار ...
ياتها فيهم البالي بالك ....:sleep:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شربت نمن رويت
بلد المويه فيها اغلي من البنزين
تفحيطة:-
موية الله ياطارق ما البالي بالك




هسي انت مالك متحسس؟؟
في زول سألك؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

يا رياض ..... لن نختلف فى عشقنا للمريخ الزعيم ودوما سنبقى صفوة فى اختلافنا 
واخيرا ....... 
شكرا اخوان العجب اجتهدتم وقدر الله وما شاء فعل



شكرا ياصفوي 
لكل لاعب ظروفة والمدرب ادري بلاعبيه ولكل لاعب فرصة ستاتي له ان شاء الله
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

يا رياض ..... لن نختلف فى عشقنا للمريخ الزعيم ودوما سنبقى صفوة فى اختلافنا 
واخيرا ....... 
شكرا اخوان العجب اجتهدتم وقدر الله وما شاء فعل



مريخابي جدا

كم انت رائع ياقلب
ده كلام متل العسل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط يلعبون باجبن خطة علي وجة الارض
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا شباب دعواتنا مع فريقى الامــــــــــــــــــل والخرطوم 
ولا تنسوا انكم صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الامل عطبرة وكوستا دي سول
النتيجة واحد/صفر لصالح كوستا دي سول

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط تعادل 0/0 
الامل مهزوم 0/1
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

يا شباب دعواتنا مع فريقى الامــــــــــــــــــل والخرطوم 
ولا تنسوا انكم صفوة



 اللهم وفقهم للفوز الامل والخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لاعب من فريف كوستا الضيف دي سول علي الارض واحتجاج شديد من لاعبي الفريق 

واخراج اللاعب للعلاج خارج الملعب وابداله بالاعب اليسون


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جمهور قليل داخل ملعب عطبرة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رياض .. واصل النقل
زيارة سريعة للزريبة وأجي راجع

*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع يذكر الجلافيط ويفتح للزعيم بالله شوفوا المحن دي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الآن بدأت وعلي قناة النيل للرياضة (Nile sport) مباراة الخرطوم وبتروجيت

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بترجيت والخرطوم علي النايل اسبورت المصرية
*

----------


## africanu

*ربنا يستر 
يارب انصر الامل والخرطوم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تشجييع داوي للمصريين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل تعادل 1-1
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبارة الامل الدقيقة 33
النتيجة 1-1
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انا بعرف مويتين واحد موية شراب والثانية موية نار ...
ياتها فيهم البالي بالك ....:sleep:



مويه المحايه بتاعت الجماعه السافرو نيالا ولا واحده تانيه يا جماعه فهمونا:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الامل وهجمات بدون فائدة
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مخالفة خطيرة للخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول علي راس خط18 للخرطوم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للخرطوم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وركنية اخري للخرطوم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الخرطوم يضغط الحلب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المصريين بلعبوا بكل قوة وحماس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مويه المحايه بتاعت الجماعه السافرو نيالا ولا واحده تانيه يا جماعه فهمونا:weeping:



ياقنوان
موية زمزم

تخريمة:-
وله شنو ياطارق!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس للخرطوم
وتماس ايضا للامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا ايهاب تعال راجع من الزريبة فاضية من الفكر والمحتوي والمواضيع 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياقنوان
موية زمزم

تخريمة:-
وله شنو ياطارق!!!!!!!!!!



 صدقناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك:1 (47):
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ضياع فرصة 100% مؤكدة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشوط الاول للامل انتهي بالتعادل الايجابي  1-1
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ضياع فرصة 100% مؤكدة



ياجواندي انت مع منو معانا ولا مع التانيين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق المصري دة خاتي اللوم كلو علي الحكم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*روي قلواك ينقذ المرمي من هدف محقق
*

----------


## جواندي

*انا مع السودان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اريك اضاع فرصة مضمونة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*القائم ينقذ الخرطوم من هزيمة 
*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله اليوم أكملت الف مشاركة والف مبروك لي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

صدقناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك:1 (47):



انا كان بتاع محايات كنت
شربتها ليكم الجلافيط ديل
وخليت ليكم راسهم لافي متل
صاحب الرايحة

تخريمة:-
ود شيوخ بس داير لي قبة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هاردك التعادل يا زعيم !!!
فريق مثل الغزاله مفروض يحتفل بهذا التعادل وليس العكس !!
لاعبو الزعيم كانوا ثقيلي الحركه خاصة لاعبي الوسط والهجوم !!
لاعبو الغزالة دخلوا الملعب والرعب يسيطر عليهم من اسم المريخ ولكن !!
لعب لاعبو الغزالة بكل ارتياح ولم يجدوا الضغط اللازم على حامل الكرة لذلك جاءت هجماتهم أخطر !!
لياقه بدنية ضعيفه وكذلك اللياقه الزهنية كانت ضعيفه لمعظم لاعبي الزعيم !!
الى متى تظل لياقة لاعبي الزعيم في انخفاض ؟!!
مدرب اللياقة يجب أن يحاسب من قبل مجلس ادارة الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الحمدلله اليوم أكملت الف مشاركة والف مبروك لي



يا جواندي
مبروك للمشاركة رقم 1000 بيك .. 
مش مبروك ليك بالالفية الاولي
ربنا يوفقك لخدمة الزعيم
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبارة الام الان الشوط الثاني والدقيقة 5 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا جواندي

مبروك للمشاركة رقم 1000 بيك .. 
مش مبروك ليك بالالفية الاولي
ربنا يوفقك لخدمة الزعيم



 
مبروووك ياجواندي الالفية 
وعقبال ليك يا ايهاب 
شد حيلك شوية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بتروجيت يحرز الهدف الاول بغياب التغطية الدفاعية من الخرطوم
*

----------


## africanu

*انا المحيرني مستوي قلق
قلق عملت لي قلق
اللياقة تكتسب عند الزعيم بصعوبة
ويفقدوها بسهولة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, احمد الحبر, Ehab M. Ali, وداللعوته, قنوان

ياقنوان قاعدة تزوغي وين
*

----------


## africanu

*جواندي 
مبروك ياقلب وعقبال الالف التانية

ركنية:-
اوعه شيلو منك الاصفار
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهي الشوط الاول لمبارة الخرطوم وبتروجيت بخسارة الخرطوم بهدف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, احمد الحبر, Ehab M. Ali, قنوان

اها ياقنوان كلهم مشرفيين انتي المقعدك شنووووووو
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, احمد الحبر, Ehab M. Ali, وداللعوته, قنوان

ياقنوان قاعدة تزوغي وين



يارياض
الواحد بقه متل العميل رقم صفر
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv  :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv

مافي زول شايفو 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مبروووك ياجواندي الالفية 
وعقبال ليك يا ايهاب 
شد حيلك شوية




نحن نهتم بالجودة
:ANSmile24:
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل ينجو من هدف في مرماهو
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الامل ينجو من هدف في مرماهو



نديهم طارق مختار..
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

نحن نهتم بالجودة

:ansmile24:



ههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

الوطنية للعماري الجيد
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الهدف الثاني
الطاهر حماد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

نحن نهتم بالجودة

:ansmile24:



يا اخوي ماتقول لي الجودة افضل من جودة الصور والجرايد  في المنتديات دي مافي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل يضغط بعد الهدف الثاني
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الهدف الثاني
الطاهر حماد



اها يا ايهاب لقيت الزريبة كيف
*

----------


## africanu

*انتو مسؤلين من الخير
مناع في عطبره؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المشكلة في التلفزيون القومي الصوت يسبق الصورة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, احمد الحبر, Ehab M. Ali, قنوان

اها ياقنوان كلهم مشرفيين انتي المقعدك شنووووووو



 انا احتج !!
يا مشرفين انا اسمى ليه مابيظهر ضمن الموجودين
انا من الساعه3 ما فارقت البوست ده
وكلام افريكانو صآآآآآآح
شوفوا الخلل وين وشوفو الحل !!
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[QUOTE=africanu;59735]انتو مسؤلين من الخير
مناع في عطبره؟؟[/QUOTE


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووووون
الهدف التالت للامل الطاهر حماد ايضا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مبروك مقدما" لفرقة الامل


*

----------


## africanu

*رياض وايهاب
عاملين لينا يالابيض ضميرك (طناش)
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

 انا احتج !!
يا مشرفين انا اسمى ليه مابيظهر ضمن الموجودين
انا من الساعه3 ما فارقت البوست ده
وكلام افريكانو صآآآآآآح
شوفوا الخلل وين وشوفو الحل !!
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



بتكون عامل اخفي ادخل لوحة التحكم بتاعتك وعدلها
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

رياض وايهاب
عاملين لينا يالابيض ضميرك (طناش)



أفريكانو.. انت راجع السودان بكرة أحسن ليك اخد وقتك واستمتع .. نحن ملحوقين
:088:
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

رياض وايهاب
عاملين لينا يالابيض ضميرك (طناش)



 
لا والله لاكن انتو ما موجودين ممكن متخفيين
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بتكون عمل اخفي ادخل لوحة التحكم بتاعتك وعدلها



يارياض من يوم الاوسمة
لا انا لا الابيض ضميرك لا ابوشهد لا سمؤال
مافي زول شايفنا
ونحن شايفين نفسنا
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

أفريكانو.. انت راجع السودان بكرة أحسن ليك اخد وقتك واستمتع .. نحن ملحوقين

:088:



ياهندسة
من غيركم الدنيا وهم وهم(كبير)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وما زال فريق الخرطوم متأخرا" بهدف من بتروجيت
الدقيقة 52

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يارياض من يوم الاوسمة
لا انا لا الابيض ضميرك لا ابوشهد لا سمؤال
مافي زول شايفنا
ونحن شايفين نفسنا



انا شايفني برضو عندي وسام
لاكن دقيقة بدخل واشوف الحاصل ليكم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معليش بقوا اتنين في الدقيقة ذاتها 
52

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف التاني لبترو جيت
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

معليش بقوا اتنين في الدقيقة ذاتها 

52



ياايهاب حيرتنا زاتو الدقيقة 53 كانت واحد /صفر
وحاليا في الدقيقة 52بقت 2/0 دي كيف دي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

لا والله لاكن انتو ما موجودين ممكن متخفيين



يا رياض انا شخصيا بشوف اسمى مكتوب وبكون معاى 
خمس او سته بالكتير مع انو المجودين اكتر من كده بكتير
ويكون واحد يعمل مداخله وفى نفس الوقت اسمو ما بكون موجود
ده من شنو يا ربى ؟؟؟
نتمنى ان نجد اجابه شافيه يا مشرفين !!
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, az3d, احمد الحبر, kramahmad, قنوان+ 
سلام يا شباب كنت في مهمة رسمية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياايهاب حيرتنا زاتو الدقيقة 53 كانت واحد /صفر
وحاليا في الدقيقة 52بقت 2/0 دي كيف دي



سلامة النظر يا رياض

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف التالت لبتروجيت 
والهدف الرابع للامل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يارياض من يوم الاوسمة
لا انا لا الابيض ضميرك لا ابوشهد لا سمؤال
مافي زول شايفنا
ونحن شايفين نفسنا



ههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!
والله دا الحاصل بالضبط يا افريكانو
يكونش الأوسمه دى عليها مخفى واحنا ما عارفين ؟؟
حاجه غريبه !!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف التاني لفريق كوستا بضربة جزاء
وانتهت المبارة بفوز فهود الشمال ب4/2 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, az3d, احمد الحبر, kramahmad, قنوان+ 
سلام يا شباب كنت في مهمة رسمية



أها . . . ده أقرب مثال
نحن هسه قاعدين نتونس معاكم واسماءنا مافى
شفتو كيييييييييف ؟؟؟
*

----------


## africanu

*هوووووي يامشرفين
امشي اجيب لي فكي تركي وله شنو(مهند)
الحاصل شنو
نعمل اضراب يافرد وله المديدة الحارة
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أها . . . ده أقرب مثال
نحن هسه قاعدين نتونس معاكم واسماءنا مافى
شفتو كيييييييييف ؟؟؟



 يا رياض حل المشكلة اأبيض ضميرك لازم يظهر:d3:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يا رياض حل المشكلة اأبيض ضميرك لازم يظهر:d3:



ياجواندي
هو الابيض براهو
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*africanu, az3d, احمد الحبر, Ehab M. Ali, kramahmad, tito_santana, قنوان 
نفهم شنو
*

----------


## جواندي

*:033:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياجواندي
هو الابيض براهو
:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



 اخونا افركانو مشي يجيب الموية برضو ما ظاهر
حول...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (5 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي*, az3d, احمد الحبر, kramahmad, tito_santana
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يحول السؤال الي الاخ مرهف او محمد حسين 
خرجو من دائرة اختصاصي
*

----------


## africanu

*ربنا كريم
ابحث عن فضولي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اااخيراً الكورة انتهت لصلح بتروجيت 
نشوف الفاتح النقر ابو لسان طويل بقول شنو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بتكون عامل اخفي ادخل لوحة التحكم بتاعتك وعدلها



يا رياض حتى ولو هم في حالة الاخفاء انت كمشرف بتشوفهم ...

 يعني الاخفاء بكون عن الاعضاء فقط ....
*

----------


## مرهف

*التعادل مكسب
والاطاحة بالخرطوم ان شاء الله
... 
الذين شاهدوا هذا الموضوع
73
acba77, ماسي الزعيم, africanu, Ahmed Tyfor, آدم البزعى, محمد زين العابدين, محمد زعل, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, محجوب الخير, Almothanna, مريخابى جدا, مريخي صعب, مرهف, az3d, Azmi shosh, موسي المريخابي, أوهاج, BigMo, الأبيض ضميرك, المتفائل, الاحمر الزنجي, السروجي, الصفوى, النجم السامق, ابو شهد, ابومحمد البركة, ابوايلاف, ابوبكر, احمد الدباسي, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, اوباما, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, بكري الخواض, ibrahim s, ياسر صالح, ياسر صديق, حسام كرمة, جعفر بابكر, جواندي*, kramahmad, looly, majdi, martin, meriekhabygidan, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت*, شمس الدين شريف, صخر, omer_mairno, osmaz, redstar, riyad saad, sonstar, tito_santana, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, عنج العجب, yahiaginawi, فائزمصطفى جعفر, هاشم عثمان ميرغني, وليد المريخابى, ود البقعة, وداللعوته, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, قنوان, كروبين
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

النتيجة تعادل ايجابي 1/1 ، صدقوني ناس الغزالة ديل ما ساهلين 



 قلت ليكم الفريق ده ما ساهل وصدق توقعي 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت*, احمد الحبر, ehab m. Ali, قنوان

اها ياقنوان كلهم مشرفيين انتي المقعدك شنووووووو



 بعمل للمشرفين في الشاي
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*مبروك التعادل بطعم الفوز
*

----------

